# Wet Windy Walks are Wubbish



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Another dog walk enjoying lovely sea breezes  hail  torrential rain   and MUD
Roll on summertime, I've had enough of this now.
On the plus side I think in the pic of Kiki in the car you can actually see that her body is dry - good old equafleece


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are adorable in their equafleeces and Inzi makes me laugh! Is Kiki in purple or is that blue? Love her close up so cute with her wet head. Little Dot looks so cute in red

I like our snow better than that not messy so easy clean up when we get home just a few snowballs on the face


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girls, all three! 

I agree about the icky weather though!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Loving the alliteration Marzi, even if you are not enjoying the weather.  We are just about to go snowshoeing here. I think everyone who likes the outdoors should live in Canada!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kiki and dog look the same size now?
Inzi with her ball! Like a baby with a dummy! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Kiki and dog look the same size now?
> Inzi with her ball! Like a baby with a dummy! X


Tracey I laughed you wrote Kiki and dog but I think you meant Dot


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look really cute in their suits! Kiki is just so cute. I love her face. All that rain must really stink. I am not a huge lover of snow but it is better than tons of mud where the dogs are concerned.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey I laughed you wrote Kiki and dog but I think you meant Dot


Yes I did!! And I'm off the wine! 
Maybe I need some haha
I'm currently on detoxing tea  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes I did!! And I'm off the wine!
> Maybe I need some haha
> I'm currently on detoxing tea  x


That's no fun ha!! Has Fairlie influenced you


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely agree Marzi!! Can't wait for summer walks, enjoying 9pm warm, light walks, dry walks - bored of rain now!

The girls trotting along behind inzi is so cute  they do look pretty much the same size now! Is dot all recovered from her spay?

Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> That's no fun ha!! Has Fairlie influenced you


Ha I'm trying to have the whole of february off alcohol (well it is the shortest month) to prove to myself I'm not a fully fledged lush of an alcoholic! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait till the 1st march!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's equafleece is waterlogged purple, it looks blue in the pictures.
Dot Dog is almost as big as Kiki and much more cheeky.
I'm considering running away to Canada, but worried about how I'll smuggle the dogs in.


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

Love being out and about but need sun,sun and warmth


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha I'm trying to have the whole of february off alcohol (well it is the shortest month) to prove to myself I'm not a fully fledged lush of an alcoholic! Xx


Tracey you are too funny



Tinman said:


> Can't wait till the 1st march!!!


Smart girl I never thought of that!  It will go by fast I'm sure!



Marzi said:


> Kiki's equafleece is waterlogged purple, it looks blue in the pictures.
> Dot Dog is almost as big as Kiki and much more cheeky.
> I'm considering running away to Canada, but worried about how I'll smuggle the dogs in.


Send them to me I will take care of it They are so cute I will say they are my adopted children Love the purple I tried to get one but that was sold out too so had to go with cobalt blue. I guess you and Ruth took all my favorite colors


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Love the pics!  Hurrah for the equafleece. Not sure I would still be sane if I didn't have Nellies equafleece .It's just mud, flood, mud, flood everywhere I turn  I love the outdoors so bring on the sunshine!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope everyone from here was ok over night - it was pretty extreme here, but fortunately the house and garden is fairly sheltered and all fence posts and trees are still in place near us. 
I feel so sorry for all the poeple who are flooded, particularly the farmers having to cope with relocating livestock and watching the work of generations just being washed away


No rain this morning, but still really blowy!
The birders/ twitchers/ binocular bunnies - whatever they like to be called - were out in force this morning. Came across this one who obviously felt that the small brown bird was worth lying on his belly in the wet ground taking pics with his enormous camera lens... Obviously I had to put the black dogs on their leads otherwise they would have felt obliged to give him the kiss of life in an effort to revive him so he could get up!! And they say dog walkers are mad.
Sea still breaking over the harbour wall at mid tide - will see what happens at high tide  
The beach is full of rubbish - so much plastic and stuff off the fishing boats, bits of wooden pallets, dead sea birds, shattered crabs and other unpleasant stuff I'd rather not mention. There will be a big community clean up, once we get a break in the weather.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Marzi! That guy must really love photography! Haha! Love the idea of a poo kiss of life! That would have been very funny!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Or embarrassing.... the dogs weren't happy, they love bunny hunting around those bushes


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are ok and hope everyone else is. The girls look unphased by all the rain

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear it is a pain isn't it, keep looking though you may find some treasure washed up! Dudley would definitely have bounded over to that man to see what was so interesting! the girls look fab in the equafleeces. though I think Inzi looks as if she is too cool to be seen walking with dogs that have to wear 'those'!


----------

